# Datum Amore. Ad Defendendum



## braekell

I saw a bracelet with the words written exactly like this (capitals and all)
*"DATUMAMORE.ADDEFENDENDUM"*

I don't know if there are supposed to be spaces inbetween in some places because it is really hard to tell... but my guess is 
*"Datum Amore. Ad Defendendum."*

I was wondering if someone could please translate that and to what context it's in also.

It's supposedly talking about a protection of some sort and It's supposedly in Latin but I do not speak one ounce of it so I apologize if i'm in the wrong forum.

Thank you!


----------



## Whodunit

I understand it, but I'm not sure if I can express it very well in English. It means something like "*Gift/Given* for love. To be defended*."

*Datum means both "gift" and "given," so I'm not sure which one would be better in English. But you know what I mean.


----------



## DareRyan

I agree with Whodunit, but I would render the ablative slightly differently in an English translation. "Given with affection. (which is) To be protected."


----------



## clara mente

Whodunit said:


> I understand it, but I'm not sure if I can express it very well in English. It means something like "*Gift/Given* for love. To be defended*."
> 
> *Datum means both "gift" and "given," so I'm not sure which one would be better in English. But you know what I mean.


I had the same problem with the wording here as you did. So the best I could come up with is "What is given in(by,with) love is(ought) to be defended".


----------



## VictaHeri

How about:
Given with love, for defending/to be defended (i.e. whatever has been given, not the love...).
It's probably too late now anyway...


----------



## Sway424

It means ~ "Given in Love...For protection"


----------



## Starfrown

Sway424 said:


> For protection


 
Nice catch, Sway. Great way to enter the forums. It's a shame the original poster probably won't see your contribution.

I think the earlier posters were confounding the ad+gerund construction with the gerundive.


----------



## relativamente

Being isolated words and not complete sentences there is some possible ambiguity.In these case "ad defendendum" could be either gerund  "to protect" or gerundive "to the one that must be protected".But not "to be protected"which would be something like  "haec armilla defendenda est"or "ut defendatur"


----------

